# Critter's Choice Vivaria



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi,

At the National Pet Show in London this year I saw some mice in a 'Critter's Choice' glass vivarium, which also has built-in triangular shelves and a mesh lid. It looks absolutely ideal and comes in various sizes for different numbers of mice.

Does anyone have experience of the Critter's Choice brand of vivarium? I'd be grateful for any advice on pros and cons, or alternative choices.

And one more question: I have a rather standard type of hamster cage, consisting of a solid plastic base-tray (about 3" deep) and the usual wire cage body which clips onto it securely, with gaps of < 1cm between the wires. It seems fine for mice, BUT I've heard that mice will chew through the plastic part of it before I can say 'Jack'. So I'm guessing that these plastic bases are not really suitable for mice. Am I right?

Thanks in advance for all advice offered!

Chris


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are great for mice.The only disadvantage really is they are much heavier than plastic.Mice don't usually chew through plastic bases any more than hamsters would.Bar spacing is the usual issue.You might like the omelet hamster cage.Bar and plastic tank combo with the right width of bars for mice.


----------

